#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  Nursery School in Bangkok

## armstrong

Starting to look into nursery schools in Bangkok.   Don't really mind if it's Thai or English but would like them to accept them at around 6 months. 

Any recommendations?   I'd prefer them to be near Bang Na... but will listen to 'em all..

----------


## aging one

6 months, that is awfully young.

----------


## armstrong

well it depends if wifey starts her new job in time or not.   if she does the baby can go with her if not we'll need a babysitter/nursery.

just planning for the worst.    i guess the dog could look after her..  or worse.. the mother-in-law..

----------


## NickA

are you having a baby poo?

obviously you are

congratulations

----------


## reinvented

congratulations poo too
6 months is too young
2 is the best you will find unless you hate your kid
in the meantime look for a nanny
preferably burmese with big tits

----------


## armstrong

a nanny/maid crossbreed would be perfect tbh.    what kinda moolah/$$$ is the average?

i can get them in for free at my school but not until they're older  :ssssh:

----------


## armstrong

> are you having a baby poo?


i'm just getting fat,  wifey is expecting a girl during songkran.

 :cmn:

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> 6 months, that is awfully young.


Much too young. Ask yourself - are a few baht worth losing your kids life for?

They need to be with you and Mum for 3-4 years before they're away all day.

----------


## Malcom

I agree, too young.

Seeing my daughter now at almost 1 year old and her mum gave up work to be with her full-time, seeing how happy, safe and secure she is, I cannot imagine giving up your baby to some nanny or nursery. We'll be doing at least the first two years (and probably first 3 years) with her mother at home with her everyday, money can't buy that for an infant.

----------


## kingwilly

> a nanny/maid crossbreed would be perfect tbh.    what kinda moolah/$$$ is the average?
> 
> i can get them in for free at my school but not until they're older


10,000-15,000 baht per month for full time live in gal.

----------


## reinvented

10 k for something decent

----------


## somtamslap

> Don't really mind if it's Thai or English but would like them to accept them at around 6 months.


 Sure you aren't looking for an orphanage, Eddie?

----------


## armstrong

> Sure you aren't looking for an orphanage, Eddie?


just temporary,  would like it back when i can play lego with her and stuff.

----------


## Necron99

You could just drop the little tyke off on a suitable street corner in the mornings and pick her up on the way home?





Could be a nice little earner....

----------


## armstrong

> You could just drop the little tyke off on a suitable street corner in the mornings and pick her up on the way home?


sounds good.  lets hope she's born with a severe disfigurement (like looking like her dad) to really maximize profits.

----------


## kingwilly

Down the end of soi 4 sukhumvit  is ABC toddlers (name may have changed) they are pretty good. Dunno what age though. Fees ten years ago were 50,000 per term.

----------


## Neverna

No in-laws available?

----------


## Camel Toe

IMO anyone who has to turn a 6-month-old baby over to a kennel isn't yet ready to have children.

----------


## Malcom

> IMO anyone who has to turn a 6-month-old baby over to a kennel isn't yet ready to have children.


His view will probably change.

I was thinking the same before our kid was born. Now I consider the idea horrific, and cannot fathom how people give up their babies after a tiny maternity leave. 

I think Scandinavia is the only part of the World that gives mothers a year off. My wife will be taking full care of her until at least (the very least) two.

----------


## NickA

> I think Scandinavia is the only part of the World that gives mothers a year off.


Uk as well, but only 9 months paid

----------


## aging one

> IMO anyone who has to turn a 6-month-old baby over to a kennel isn't yet ready to have children.


Gonna bring it over here as well?  He is exploring ideas and possibilities. This one was not popular as you can see. 

To a kennel, you have issues as well.

----------


## Malcom

> Originally Posted by Camel Toe
> 
> IMO anyone who has to turn a 6-month-old baby over to a kennel isn't yet ready to have children.
> 
> 
> Gonna bring it over here as well?  He is exploring ideas and possibilities. This one was not popular as you can see. 
> 
> To a kennel, you have issues as well.


_Psst_, I don't think he was being literal.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jesus Jones

> congratulations poo too
> 6 months is too young
> 2 is the best you will find unless you hate your kid
> in the meantime look for a nanny
> preferably burmese with big tits


True, and very distressing for kids at that age.

We have a nanny and the GPs.  Works great for us.

My daughter won't attend until KG3.  They learn more at home than at school in my opinion at an early age.

----------


## Malcom

> Originally Posted by reinvented
> 
> 
> congratulations poo too
> 6 months is too young
> 2 is the best you will find unless you hate your kid
> in the meantime look for a nanny
> preferably burmese with big tits
> 
> ...


I think we will have them enrolled from K1 and introduce them to school slowly. First just going over every morning to say hello to the teachers and kids and parents, while getting used to the place, and build it up. Come K3 it will be time for them to stay there.

If attending a Thai school I think we will be bringing them late everyday anyway, to avoid all the conditioning/anthem/*Thais are Gods* chanting. The downside would be being even more different, and possible bullying from the Thai staff and teachers for daring to be a non-conditioned Thai..... tough call.

----------


## armstrong

> No in-laws available?


not close enough to have a few hours a day.






> IMO anyone who has to turn a 6-month-old baby over to a kennel isn't yet ready to have childr


your not fit to own a dog you [at][at][at][at] so fuck off.






> and cannot fathom how people give up their babies after a tiny maternity leave.


it's not giving them up,  it's finding someone to help out looking after them a few hours a day.   if plan A fails then we will need a nanny or nursery.  life, innit.

plus i think the sooner she has social interaction with her peers the better.  

but like the guy up there said.. i might change my mind when i see her on something other than a black and white monitor.

----------


## Camel Toe

> your not fit to own a dog you [at][at][at][at] so fuck off.


I do own a dog and I'd never ever turn him out.  What reeks is that you have made the case how well off you are, new car, nice pad and all that. Now your wife has to work and your unborn child will be disadvantaged for life missing the ties that bond to her/his mom cause you drink too much, spend too much, are not capable of earning a better wage.  The word for that is n*gger.

----------


## Necron99

^ Harsh and unfair I think.
Life has it's practicalities.

----------


## aging one

> I do own a dog and I'd never ever turn him out. What reeks is that you have made the case how well off you are, new car, nice pad and all that. Now your wife has to work and your unborn child will be disadvantaged for life missing the ties that bond to her/his mom cause you drink too much, spend too much, are not capable of earning a better wage. The word for that is n*gger.


No shit. Take your feud from ajarn.com and go right back to it. Your tough guy act is getting very very boring.

----------


## Camel Toe

> Originally Posted by Camel Toe
> 
> I do own a dog and I'd never ever turn him out. What reeks is that you have made the case how well off you are, new car, nice pad and all that. Now your wife has to work and your unborn child will be disadvantaged for life missing the ties that bond to her/his mom cause you drink too much, spend too much, are not capable of earning a better wage. The word for that is n*gger.
> 
> 
> No shit. Take your feud from ajarn.com and go right back to it. Your tough guy act is getting very very boring.


Are you a mod now?  If I bore you ignore me, unless you're a mod .. you sure sound like a mod.  

How about you.  Did you put your children in a kennel at age 6 months while bragging how well off you are?

----------


## Malcom

> Originally Posted by Malcom
> 
> and cannot fathom how people give up their babies after a tiny maternity leave.
> 
> 
> it's not giving them up,  it's finding someone to help out looking after them a few hours a day.   if plan A fails then we will need a nanny or nursery.  life, innit.
> 
> plus i think the sooner she has social interaction with her peers the better.


When you see the pure and utter fear on their face, and not a 'I'm a spoiled baby who wants all the attention and everything my own way' kind of fear, but the 'Holly shit my mother has been dragged off and is never, ever, ever coming back to me' fear you'll probably think different.

I had the same plans, put them in to a nursery at around 6m so they get used to being away from mum, get used to other babies etc. Start 'em young. 

I've since learned to go relatively natural. If babies were naturally ready to be away from mum at 6m they'd be walking and talking by then.  :Smile: 

Giving them a very safe, secure and loving first two years is more important than getting them used to peers by being locked in a room with 10 other babies and 2 Isahn/Lao child carers being paid 10k a month.

Ours now at under a year has been eating freshly grated and cooked carrots, broccoli, and bloody salmon (great for DHA etc) twice a day for a while now and compared to the other babies we see/bump into she's a female Albert Einstein compared to them. Give her the first two years with her mum and everything she needs, there'll always be another job for the wife after (if she's good at it.  :Smile:  )

----------


## armstrong

> What reeks is that you have made the case how well off you are, new car, nice pad and all that.


by having a house and a car (an 'effin Nissan March!)  i'm bragging that I am well off???

any idea how we could afford that supercar and the mansion?  by working you 'tard.   

If you had bothered to read the thread you would see that this was a backup plan if my wife does not start her new position as soon as planned.   but you really have no advice to offer or any interest in the thread at all other than to flame me 'cos I called you a [at][at][at][at] on another forum.





> cause you drink too much


you have sex with goats.  male goats.  fat male goats.   very young male goats.  see?  just 'cos i wrote that does it make it true?






> The word for that is n*gger.


write it like a badass but too afraid to spell it?   :rofl:

----------


## Camel Toe

> When you see the pure and utter fear on their face, and not a 'I'm a spoiled baby who wants all the attention and everything my own way' kind of fear, but the 'Holly shit my mother has been dragged off and is never, ever, ever coming back to me' fear you'll probably think different.


Love it!  My favourite piece by Piaget .. an object's physical constancy, the first stage of maturity.  That's why we as parents leave the bedroom door open at bedtime, a light in a hallway, some sign we haven't been beamed up by aliens.  

I couldn't get enough of my kids at 6 months.  That's when they need you the most and, for me, when I needed them the most.  That's the start of their forming a personality.  I'd rather they be more like me and mum than the [at][at][at][at] who directs the kiddie kennel.  Or is that being selfish?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## NickA

We paid a relative (wife's sister) to come and stay with us for the second one.

My wife wasn't even working... just being lazy I guess.

Just paid for her travel, food and a bit of money to send home.

----------


## Camel Toe

It's different with a relative.  You know what they're made of.  A public place is different, kids with colds, the flu, crude behaviour, all there, wall to wall.   The place is full of children of parents who haven't time to be parents.  What could go _right_?

----------


## armstrong

> I couldn't get enough of my kids at 6 months.


good job.   'cos they've ditched you the last 10 years or so now haven't they.   i hope you made the most of it.

----------


## kingwilly

Flaming inthe family room? C'mon fellas.

----------


## armstrong

Bump.


So at 1 years old my wife has been trying to balance working from home with looking after a kid.   Hard and stressful for her, me and our marriage,  but lucky to have neighbours willing to babysit and in-laws not _too_ far away for the occasional day off.

With both of us working the daughter still takes 1 day overnight trips to the in-laws during the busy times but she loves it.

We still wanted her to meet and play with kids around her age though.   Baby Gym and the like were 700bht for 45minutes which while OK for a one off is not affordable for regular use.

..because of our location we went with Tiny Tigers at Patana,  500bht for 2 1/2hours with a western teacher,  a parent has to be there but that's not a problem.   Same kind of setup at St Andrews(?) on 107 I think,  Pandas over there though.

Soft play and running around in AC, followed by a snack and a story then off into the outside Nursery area to play.

Mostly Thai parents or nannies which is great for us as my wife doesn't feel so out of place.   It's basically a pre-nursery for students wishing to enter Patana,  as we won't ever be able to afford 'real school' Patana it's a bit of a shame after seeing the facilities but never mind...

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

If you decide to change, we sent our son to a military nursery,it was very good and had a English teacher there to.

----------


## kingwilly

Maybe I missed it up the thread somewhere, but why don't you hire a nanny to babysit rather than needing the neighbours to do it?  Having said the a baby gym once or twice a week is great for structured activities and socialization.

----------


## armstrong

bump again.

at 16 months she attends a nursery once a week.   One of these KiDO: Play And Learn Co., Ltd..   3 kids to every adult max.   She's only been twice so far but seems to enjoy once she's over the fact we're leaving her  :Sorry1: 

They have an app so I can watch her as well so it's not great for my productivity but does give us a bit of peace of mind.

After spending the majority of my school hols with her I think it's probably been harder for me than her  :France: 

About 800bht a day which is pretty good I think.

----------


## armstrong

> but why don't you hire a nanny to babysit rather than needing the neighbours to do it?


the neighbour wants to play with her.   not worth hiring a babysitter for an hour.






> Having said the a baby gym once or twice a week is great for structured activities and socialization


She goes to a school playgroup twice a week during term time too.

She's remarkably social considering her parents aren't...

----------


## barrylad66

^ glad everything is settling down for you. fuck what the others said previously. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Topper

Glad to hear everything is going well, Poo!

----------


## armstrong

> fuck what the others said previously.


some people just don't like meh,  can't imagine why  :Smile:

----------

